# Swift customer care



## cadbourne (Dec 2, 2007)

This post concerns the problems with our Ace Milano,purchased new in June this year.
First weekend away the charger unit went up in a puff of smoke,also the fridge didn't work.
So,back to the dealers it went.
It came back with the incorrect charger unit fitted,but it didn't really matter as the second charger was faulty,as was the fridge 
Back to the dealers it went.
On pick up the fridge worked but the new battery charger didn't,the wiring to it was left on a dangerous condition and another fault on the electrics had been introduced.also oil marks all over the carpet!
This time i took the charger to the dealers and it was changed for a working unit and fitted by myself,(works ok)Also the wiring was made safe.There are also a couple of other (minor) problems which seem common to this 'van.Toilet door opening on the move,"courtesy" light which is too courteous and won't go off.
Numerous e-mails to swift resulted in very little in the way of response.
Next up,,
Whilst the rear speakers are a really good idea they have now transformed into a water feature,after what i would consider to be not particularly heavy rain.
Appalling really.
After the poor performance of the supplying dealer and the lack of response from Swift and apart from trading standards has anyone got any ideas as to how to get this sorted,apart from setting fire to it (at least that would dry it out !)
Sorry to have gone on but we didn't have anything like this with our Autosleeper which was six years old when we part exchanged it for the Ace.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Watch this space as I am sure there will be a very fast response from Peter at Swift.

Things have changed in the last two/three months.

*Swift are the ONLY MH MANUFACTURER to hold their hands up and stand in the firing line on here*

I am sure your problems will be rapidly resolved.

Regards

P.S you don't say where you are, but if you are in the South East, you are welcome to call in our workshops as we are a Swift Main Dealer and can carry out your warranty work. Not that I am touting for work but we represent Swift and thats part of the Swift service and warranty terms.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Swift*

Hi

Welcome to the forum.

The Swift Group themselves are active users of the forum, as are a couple of dealers - one named above.

I agree with John Cross' comments - there are n't many "in the firing" line - to quote the phrase.

It is very easy for dealers, mancufacturers etc to advertise in th press, magazines and so on, but only a handful are here to assist motorhomers first hand, and I for one take my hat off to them.

I am sure your issues will be resolved soon.

Russell


----------



## cadbourne (Dec 2, 2007)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Watch this space as I am sure there will be a very fast response from Peter at Swift.
> 
> Things have changed in the last two/three months.
> 
> ...


Thanks very much for that.Unfortunately we live in the North West but did call in to Johns Cross Motorhomes once for some "supplies" when we were touring in the area last year.Maybe worth a tour that way again soon !


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Actually what is interesting in this, - not your problems, but that you have tried to solve them before finding the forum. I would suggest you subscribe which will give you access to the whole web site and you will find lots of useful information.

But I am sure Peter will find this latest query about Swift and I wonder why it is - if they are contacting your customer services (presuming he did!) why nothing has been done to help him....

Cadbourne can you furnish us with a few details:

1 Who was the supplying dealer
2 Was it the supplying dealer who has been carrying out the 'repairs'?
3 Who have you actually contacted about the problem, other than the dealer?

Maybe the answer to these questions above, will help give further information to Peter (or Kathy) when they find the post - probably tomorrow - as it is now a bit late....

Carol


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Problems with new motorhome*

Hi Cadbourne

Can you please let me have some details so that I can look into this for you to see what we can do to help.

As you cannot send a PM please send an email to [email protected] and mark it for my attention - Kath Powell

Regards
Kath


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

I am in the market for a new vehicle, and after seeing the activities on this site over the past few months Swift is a serious contender.
The next show I will be going to will be Manchester next January will Swift or a dealer be there?


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

bigfoot said:


> I am in the market for a new vehicle, and after seeing the activities on this site over the past few months Swift is a serious contender.
> The next show I will be going to will be Manchester next January will Swift or a dealer be there?


*National Boat, Caravan and Outdoor Show 2008 - NEC - 19th-24th February 2008 *

Hi,

We will be on the Swift stand every day if you mean the NEC Birmingam, David or Lawrence bill be there and you can recognise them by the dark blue Johns Cross shirts.

Regards


----------



## cadbourne (Dec 2, 2007)

Back again,
First off thanks to Johns Cross MotorHomes for the encouraging words and offer to carry out the warranty work and to Rapide561 for welcoming me to the forum.
I have since subscribed and have swapped pm's with Kath at Swift who has found our case and has told me not to worry and this problem will be resolved.Very quick response,very impressive.
Carol,Kath now knows who the supplying dealer was.
They did indeed carry out the 'repairs'.
I was also in touch with Swift customer care via e-mail and telephone.
Anyway,I will post development's as and when they happen.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Hello cadbourne and a warm welcome to the forum. Your current problems not withstanding I really hope you enjoy what the forum has to offer. We are a friendly bunch and the site has loads of interesting info. If you root around you can come up with all sorts of interesting stuff.

You will be in very safe hands with Swift as I have found and I do not even have Swift motorhome!! They are happy to help and value you as a customer (and motorhome owner for those not with a swift product). I have no vested interest in Swift (I have a compass) but can honestly say they are an absolute pleasure to deal with, helpful, friendly and do what they say they will.


----------



## 89099 (May 13, 2005)

Welcome onboard this wonderful forum  
We too have a Swift product in the form of a Bessacarr E-410 and we have been really pleased with it . The one problem we have had though is that we bought it second hand at 6 months old from Southend on Sea and we stay in Scotland .
We have a Swift dealership 7 miles away (Knowepark Caravans) but they have always refused to do any warranty work on our vehicle because we didn't buy it from them , even although they service it yearly .Recently Swift notified us of the recall on the swivel seats so we phoned Knowepark to try to book it in as it was a safety issue but they wouldn't touch it and we were told it was because we hadn't bought it from them . We contacted Swift direct and they managed to talk Knowepark into doing the job but it took 6 weeks to get the whole thing sorted out . 
*Well done to Swift* for fixing our problem but I do wish we had some open minded Swift dealers up here in Scotland like John Cross Motorhomes who take their customer care much more seriously .


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

JAXASS said:


> *Well done to Swift* for fixing our problem but I do wish we had some open minded Swift dealers up here in Scotland like John Cross Motorhomes who take their customer care much more seriously .


Hi,

Far from me defending them, but looking on their website, they appear to be prominently a Caravan Dealer, the only Swift MH they have listed is a used 1999 Sundance.

There is a subtle difference between MH and Caravan dealers in that for instance we cannot supply new Swift caravans as we are a MH dealership and vice versa.

Sad that they take your money for habitation service and won't do anything else for you.

Regards

Peter


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Well done Swift.. it's refreshing to see a company that actually listens and resolves issues. 


Now, if only Maxview were owned by Swift ...


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

ScotJimland said:


> Well done Swift.. it's refreshing to see a company that actually listens and resolves issues.
> 
> Now, if only Maxview were owned by Swift ...


Why you got problems, tell Uncle!


----------



## 89099 (May 13, 2005)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> JAXASS said:
> 
> 
> > *Well done to Swift* for fixing our problem but I do wish we had some open minded Swift dealers up here in Scotland like John Cross Motorhomes who take their customer care much more seriously .
> ...


Hi Peter,
They have been a Bessacarr motorhome dealership for many years and have now taken on Chausson .
Kindest regards
Jackie


----------



## Heritage (Jun 29, 2006)

I have an Ace Motorhome (new in May 2007), this had faults from new and I can say that Swift could not have been more helpful in correcting these faults. They were pleasant, sympathetic and could not do enough for us. I would not hesitate in recommending this company and their after sales back up, which is second to none. We are planning on buying our second Swift vehicle next year.

Roy & Barbara


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

JAXASS said:


> JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:
> 
> 
> > JAXASS said:
> ...


Jackie,

Well all I can say is thats its a very poor show not supporting a customer who has a Bessacarr product irrespective of where it was purchased.

Regards


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hello JCM!

Quote "Why you got problems, tell Uncle!"

Please remind me what problem it is that Scotjimland has to tell me about! :wink: :lol:


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

UncleNorm said:


> Hello JCM!
> 
> Quote "Why you got problems, tell Uncle!"
> 
> Please remind me what problem it is that Scotjimland has to tell me about! :wink: :lol:


Ha Ha, you dont have exclusive rights to be the "Agony Uncle" on here,

ScotJims got a 'Maxview' problem, could elaborate further on the "Max" but there are ladies on here.

:-({|=


----------



## cadbourne (Dec 2, 2007)

Just a quick update,
Kath from Swift was on the case pretty quickly.Seems to know what has caused this latest problem.
Have also had contact from the service centre manager of the supplying dealer,who also was on the case pretty quickly.
More as it happens.


----------



## cadbourne (Dec 2, 2007)

For anyone that's interested,Swift appear to be on the ball with this,as does the supplying dealer's service manager.At present waiting for testing to be finished on a modification to the ceiling insulation which will stop excess condensation forming.
Now have 4 vehicle recalls to be dealt with:
1:Steering rack
2:Corrosion to injectors
3:Starter motor
4:Starter fuse
(It never rains but it pours !!!)
Suspect 2,3 and 4 may be due to water ingress into the engine compartment.(new Ducato)
Charlie Dimmock may be interested in one of these for her garden !!!


----------



## cadbourne (Dec 2, 2007)

Apologies for taking so long to come back with developments on this but things have been very busy in our household of late.
Anyway,our van has been back to Swift for the repair/modification to prevent the condensation problem.(and a couple of other mods.)
Didn't have time to pick up from Swift themselves so picked up from main dealer.
Swift had the van for just over a week.
A quick peek reveals that we now have loft insulation in the luton area.Hopefully this will sort it out.
Thanks are due to Swift for addressing this problem.
There is always a gripe though,and here goes:
When I picked the van up from the main dealer I was handed the keys and toddled across the car park to find that the habitation door was unlocked.Luckily,no-one had moved in!
On opening the cab door,I found that the large metal plate and rubberised cover that go over the vehicle battery were loose and had been sliding around the cab area.Luckily,no damage done.The bolts were left in the cup holder fitting.
I think it's called attention to detail.
I re-fitted this myself.
Gripe over,and all considered,Swift DO come out as winners as they did what they said they would do.I hope it works.
I also feel that NOTHING would have been done if I hadn't found this forum.
Got to go now,the van needs filling up again with all our "stuff" which is all around the house and next doors back bedroom !!!
Have a good summer everyone.(It's nearly here)
Dave.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Swift*



cadbourne said:


> Apologies for taking so long to come back with developments on this but things have been very busy in our household of late.
> Anyway,our van has been back to Swift for the repair/modification to prevent the condensation problem.(and a couple of other mods.)
> Didn't have time to pick up from Swift themselves so picked up from main dealer.
> Swift had the van for just over a week.
> ...


Sorry about the battery cover I will pick that up with the team here.I am disappointed you feel that we would not have helped you if you hadnt used the forum as all customers are treated the same.Peter.


----------



## 110337 (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi just a quick comment about the swift dealer called Knowepark (scotland), we just took delivery on our 2nd new bessacarr, and cannot speak highly enough of this company, on inspection on our new van we reliazed that the awning was not a zip one so therefore would not match our existing safara room, after one call to knowepark, they offered to change over awnings from our previous vehicle, when we asked how much this would cost there m/d told us they would do this free of charge (that what you call good service). But dont understand why they wont carry out normal warrant work unless you purchase from them this is a real shame, but real nice firm
thanks tony


----------



## cadbourne (Dec 2, 2007)

Peter,I have sent you a pm outlining briefly the frustrations I encountered whilst trying to get initial problems dealt with.
Dave.


----------

